# Stopovers in Spain



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there an equivilent to the French Aires system in Spain.

Any websites in English or guidebooks?

Any information welcome


Trevor


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Trevor

I've moved you to Spain touring forum, and if you have a look through the posts there you should find a few details. 

I don't think there's much in the way of guides?


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Check here, we recently bought the Aires in Spain Guide...not used it yet but will do this year

http://www.all-the-aires.com/index.htm

Good luck


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are 22 Spanish aires listed in the MHF campsite database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

Select the "Aire de service" dropdown in the "campsite type" menu and zoom to Spain on the map.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Trevor,
The Spanish aire system is absolutely tiny in comparison with the French ones, but they are nearly all free and we have come across some absolutely superb ones.

Even if you are only there for a few weeks you could save the cost of buying the Aires Guide to Spain and Portugal (again easiest from Vicarious Books).

There's also the Spanish equivalent to France Passion called Espana Discovery, and although again this is only absolutely tiny in comparison with France we have found some gems here e.g. a brilliant wine co-operative in a small village a few miles inland from the coast. This year there are a lot more sites included, and hopefully this will continue to improve.

As I said, it only takes 2 or 3 nights spent at one of these to recover your costs, and they are usually well away from the tourist areas.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

I found this site some time ago... 
Many are probably already in the MHF database.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

In Spain at moment using all the Aires Spain & Portugal from vicarious books not had any problems and found some wonderful places


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I used the Vicarious Book for Spain last year. Excellent! Including one north of Cadiz with free electricity. Those in Pensicola on the coast, asked for a minimal payment; whereas some of the campsites are pricing themselves out of reach. We paid more than £40 a night for little more than parking space at some. So as has already been said, one nights parking pays for the book if you use an Aire.
Alan


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

If you go to the French website Camping Car Infos. When you go to search using the map, if you scroll down on that page, there are links to aire details in other countries. I always find it very helpful.

Christine


----------

